# Lease Insurance???



## Rebel 3 (May 9, 2005)

I just leased some land and need to acquire liability insurance.  Where is somewhere good to get it and what price ranges am I looking at?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 9, 2005)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=14042&highlight=insurance


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 9, 2005)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=12705&highlight=lease+insurance


----------



## bugman (May 9, 2005)

Here ya go.......


http://www.qdma.com/insurance/default.asp


----------



## Tommy12 (May 14, 2005)

This is by far the cheapest place I found it,because they do not charge a minimum.www.alabamaforestowner.com or ( 205) 987-8811


----------



## SADDADDY (May 15, 2005)

*I second that!*



			
				garr2760@bellsouth.net said:
			
		

> This is by far the cheapest place I found it,because they do not charge a minimum.www.alabamaforestowner.com or ( 205) 987-8811




they are the cheapest by far that I had found, thanks for the reminder I have to renew mine soon


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 15, 2005)

I am going to give them a call Monday.  The cheapest I have found so far is $285 for 350 acres from the quality deer management association.


----------



## Tommy12 (May 15, 2005)

Yeah. that was the quote I was getting on 125 acres.I found it there at $ 67 dollars.


----------



## SADDADDY (May 16, 2005)

*Whew*

I am paying $103 for 450ac


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 16, 2005)

Those of you who are using Alabama Forest Owners for your insurance, where is your land and who own it.  On their website application www.alabamaforestowners.com it says the land owner must live in Alabama or own land in Alabama to get the insurance.  That means I cant use it.  Surely their is some similarly priced insurance I can use hear in Georgia.  I want to pay less than $200 if at all possible.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 16, 2005)

Did ya check with QDMA ??


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 16, 2005)

QDMA is $285


----------



## Just 1 More (May 16, 2005)

Rebel 3 said:
			
		

> QDMA is $285


I would have known that if I would have read the whole post... Sorry


----------



## SADDADDY (May 18, 2005)

*Alabama Forest owners*

our land owner is a member, but we get a break in price if getting Ins. thru them because of that reason.

but they use DAVIS-GARVIN Agency, Inc. out of Columbia South Carolina for the Ins.

try calling them directly, I believe they charge about $0.19 an ac  

Julia Schofield
Davis-Garvin Agency, Inc.
P.O. Box 21627
Columbia, SC 29221 
1-800-845-3163

if that number does not work I will try digging up another contact number for them, They have an office in Georgia


I found a few more offices around the Georgia area

Davis-Garvin Agency, Inc.
1030 Cherokee Street
Valdosta, GA 31602

1-800-914-2669
1-229-293-9181
Fax: 1-229-293-9182 


Davis-Garvin Agency, Inc.
6501 Peak Road, Bldg 1200
Macon, GA 31210

1-800-462-7807
1-478-471-7608
Fax: 1-478-471-7665


----------



## SADDADDY (May 18, 2005)

*here is there web site*

http://www.davisgarvin.com/

look under forestry - hunt clubs and you can get a quote right there

or maybe give them a call...

good luck


----------



## SADDADDY (May 18, 2005)

*was doing some searching around*

and Imagine that QDMA lease liability insurance is under written by Davis-Garvin

so maybe the quote you got from Qdma will be the same as you would get directly from them??


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 18, 2005)

DavisGarvin charges $285.  I called them.  Surley there is a better deal out there.


----------



## SADDADDY (May 18, 2005)

*R3*

Sorry Brother  , there has to be a better deal for sure, I guess that I am one of the lucky ones who pays $103 for 450ac

guess I need to shoot a note of thanks to the land owner


good luck


----------



## Tommy12 (May 19, 2005)

*lease ins.*

My land is in Dooly county,so I know that you can get it in Georgia.I spoke with Jennifer.I don't have a last name,but she said she was the only Jennifer there.Her number is (205) 987-8811.You have to be a member,but the membership is only $12 a year. PM me if I can help more.Good luck.


----------



## Tommy12 (May 19, 2005)

*lease ins.*

Yeah rebel 3,I just looked on there website,and if you pull up the application,it says land can be located anywhere in the U.S. So you should be fine.I would just give them a call and they will explain everything.


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks,  

I will call them back tomorrow on my lunch break.  If they do give it to us it will save us about $25 a piece.


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 25, 2005)

I need help from one of you who have insurance from Alabama Forest Owners.  I need the name of someone who has the insurance in their name.  It is not available to Georgians this year unless you can show some type of association to another member.  The secretary told me I could be grandfathered in if I put a current members name on the back of the appliation to show I know someone else that has the insurance.  If anyone has a question please email me about it and I will give you my number.  It will save me $175.


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 27, 2005)

bump


----------

